# 2012 Season (a gopro story done right)



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

You guys might remember us from this thread.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=528900

Im very proud of this one and hope you guys enjoy it. Were still not the greatest riders but we sure as hell know how to have a good time.
I know its very late and almost into the new season but better late than never right?

2012 Season (a gopro story done right) - YouTube


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

That was a fun vid, thanks for sharing. It amped up my stoke


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Definitely amped me up. I get pretty sick of seeing videos like this where everyone is busting huge tricks on 80 ft jumps. Nice to see some regular homies with some filming/editing skill having some fun! Saw you hit up Blue mtn? Never been, only to Camelback once I moved down here, looks like a fun park though.

What setting were the slow-mo shots on? 720p at 60 fps? I've been debating if I really need 120 fps HD like some cameras are offering now.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Im posting it on vimeo very soon


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

cool a bunch of buddies just doing shiat. Tasteful special effects as well.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Blocked in Canada due to EMI rights...... lame.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

*enable play on moble*

Says you haven't enabled viewing on mobile


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/52798500 for Canada and Germany.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

*What video settings*

This was killer! was this shot with 720 at 60fps or 120fps?

Also What editing software did you use??


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice edit. Just wondering how many days of footage did you shoot to make that?


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dude great vid. Every year my buddies and I always say we're gonna make one. I'm pumped now. I too would like to know your settings on the G pro.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice video dude. Its great to see someone include in there video all the fun that they and their friends have. I'm curious to what settings you used for your gopro and what editing software you used.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun!

I think it was @ 1:29 where the skier and boarder are going off the jump at the same time in super slow-mo, good shit!


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

Sick vid I'm deff learning fcpx this year 
Deff Inspirational and got me stoked to go ride I'm hitting 
The burton proto lab for a private tour and get to make a board 
Super stoked once in a lifetime op the we hit killington dec 7 can't wait!!!!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Great Job Again Guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

Another great edit, even fun to watch!

I can't wait much longer for snow


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

Best edit i've seen in ages mate, top top work!


----------

